# This is my version of the perfect Char Griller with side fire box



## sdh600 (Jul 31, 2011)

I decided to try my hand at smoking with charcoal. So Lowes had the Char Grillers on sale and I went for it. After studying all the mods that people do this is what I came up with.






I found the cast iron longhorn on ebay for a few dollars. Perfect to fill the hole where the factory thermometer was.






Just had to have the bottle opener.









Wrought iron paper towel holder under the side shelf.









Tires and wheels were on sale at our new Northern tool store $5.00 each, wire baskets to hold the smoking wood chunks I found at Gordmans for $8.00 each.






Added a toggle latch to the side fire box to seal it better.






Charcoal box with removable divider.






Lowered the smoke stack.






Added an angle iron channel all around and put in some stove gasket with high temp silicon to seal the lid up.






Found some surplus commercial bakery hot dog pans that with a little cutting bending and drilling are just perfect for the baffle in the main chamber. They were only $2.50 each. The other one I have I cut into small pieces to use to cover some of the holes in this one to regulate my heat.









Also added a strap across the back with hooks to hold the grates for the side fire box.









Added a small shelf under the front shelf to hold the digital thermometers and whatever. Also a small port to run the probe wires into the main cooking chamber.











All covered up and waiting to get seasoned tomorrow.






Did I forget anything?


Thanks for all the great ideas that I found on this forum.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 31, 2011)

What the..??? Man that is a sweet bunch of mods, that thing is ready for war.

Looking forward to you're first smoke.

How are you going to season it?

Pics...James


----------



## otter (Jul 31, 2011)

Man that looks great I see you have been studding on this and working on it for a little while again looks great..


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Man that is SWEET ! You put some thought into that, looks like you covered everything. You should make a wiki with this post.


----------



## venture (Jul 31, 2011)

I will let you know what you forgot when I think of it.  Don't hold your breath.

That is an awesome mod out!

You could even use it as a shopping cart?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang, this looks awesome. I have been looking at getting a new smoker... Unfortunately I can't spend a bunch and go out and get a Weber. Do you mind if I ask how much the grill and side box was at Lowe's? You had mentioned that they were on sale.  I am really looking forward to see what kind of results you get with this smoker and the mods.  Great job!


----------



## sdh600 (Jul 31, 2011)

[quote name="MasterOfMyMeat" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670429"]
What the..??? Man that is a sweet bunch of mods, that thing is ready for war.



Looking forward to you're first smoke.



How are you going to season it?



Pics...James
[/quote]



I bought a couple of cans of Pam to spray it down with and will feed it some kingsford charcoal with some hickory chunks and birch chunks.


----------



## sdh600 (Jul 31, 2011)

[quote name="tr1ple8" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670453"]Dang, this looks awesome. I have been looking at getting a new smoker... Unfortunately I can't spend a bunch and go out and get a Weber. Do you mind if I ask how much the grill and side box was at Lowe's? You had mentioned that they were on sale.  I am really looking forward to see what kind of results you get with this smoker and the mods.  Great job![/quote]

It was like $189 for the whole outfit. I used a $10 off coupon.


----------



## gros cochon (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like you did your homework, with all the cool mods. Great job. Now lets see some Q.


----------



## sac - man (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow !!!!!   that is nice...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  guess I need to go to Lowes and pick up some stuff and get to work


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. That things a beaut.

Lookin forward to some TBS pics


----------



## tr1ple8 (Aug 1, 2011)

[quote name="sdh600" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670476"][quote name="tr1ple8" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670453"]Dang, this looks awesome. I have been looking at getting a new smoker... Unfortunately I can't spend a bunch and go out and get a Weber. Do you mind if I ask how much the grill and side box was at Lowe's? You had mentioned that they were on sale.  I am really looking forward to see what kind of results you get with this smoker and the mods.  Great job![/quote]

It was like $189 for the whole outfit. I used a $10 off coupon.[/quote]

So was it 189 for the whole thing with the mods??? I know I asked about the smoker, but you mentioned the whole outfit and now I am curious. If it was 189 for everything, this is very tempting...


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 1, 2011)

[quote name="tr1ple8" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670550"][quote name="sdh600" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670476"][quote name="tr1ple8" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box#post_670453"]Dang, this looks awesome. I have been looking at getting a new smoker... Unfortunately I can't spend a bunch and go out and get a Weber. Do you mind if I ask how much the grill and side box was at Lowe's? You had mentioned that they were on sale.  I am really looking forward to see what kind of results you get with this smoker and the mods.  Great job![/quote]

It was like $189 for the whole outfit. I used a $10 off coupon.[/quote]

So was it 189 for the whole thing with the mods??? I know I asked about the smoker, but you mentioned the whole outfit and now I am curious. If it was 189 for everything, this is very tempting...[/quote]

It was $189 for the smoker before the mods. I am not sure how much I have into the mods. Probably another $125 to $150.


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks good.   You did some nice clean looking work, and I bet you had fun doing it also.

cant wait for some Q to come off that


----------



## daddydon (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## carbon (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking really good!!  All very practical mods, well done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Man that is sweet!

This should definitely be a WIKI!


----------



## melleram (Aug 1, 2011)

SWEET Mods

Only 1 question I could think of. 

When the grease drips down on the baffel are there drain holes along the sides of the baffel?

Or is it pitched so the grease will run towards the opening on the left, and then down to the catch can?


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 1, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that is sweet!
> 
> This should definitely be a WIKI!


Sorry but I have no clue on how to make this a WIKI. I am not sure I know what a WIKI even is.


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

YOU DA MAN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 1, 2011)

MellerAM said:


> SWEET Mods
> 
> Only 1 question I could think of.
> 
> ...


Good question. The baffel is sitting on a couple of rails that I added to the inside. I may have to cut some drain holes in them. I usually have a foil pan under the meat when I use my mes30. I have some chicken hind quarters on right now and I just put a foil pan on top of the baffel under the meat. It seems to be working fine. This thing is great. I filled it up with charcoal this morning at 10:00am to season it. I let it season for five hours playing with the temps the whole time, running it anywhere from up to 330  and down to 230 degrees. It is now going on six hours and the temp is at 230 on the original load of charcoal. I love it.


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, at seven and a half hours of burn time I added about eight briquettes to the charcoal box because the temp dopped down to 217. It came back up to 235 in about ten to fifteen minutes. Still love it.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here is the chicken at two hours and forty five mins.


----------



## bigdaddybama (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely great. I now have more things to do to my Char-griller
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If you do not mind can you point to the place on eBay that you bought the longhorn? Does it seal up the hole OK that the thermometer was in? I would also love a little more info on the angle iron and gasket mod.

 Again, you are the man!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigdaddybama said:


> Absolutely great. I now have more things to do to my Char-griller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Cast-Iron-Longhorn-/330596095115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf910148b  
Here is a link to the longhorn on ebay. 

There are a few of them listed, just do a search for cast iron longhorn.

I tried to heat and bend mine to match the curve of the lid ( I should know better than to to try and bend cast iron) and I broke it in half at the nose. So I just used a little JB weld and glued it back together with a curve in it. Used high temp engine paint  to paint it with. I used some high temp RTV silicon to seal up the hole.

The angle iron is just two pieces of half inch angle welded together and drilled and screwed to the main cooking chamber. The gasket is 5/8 inch stove gasket from ace hardware held in with high temp RTV silicon.

Here are some close up pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 2, 2011)

That is a great post on the mods.


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome mods. You did some research alright. Nice clean work too. Probably the nicest one I've seen yet for a Char-Griller. Similar to mine but about 10 times nicer. And some great extras I never would have thought of.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 2, 2011)

Look great !!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 2, 2011)

sdh600, morning..........

Holy crap !!!!!!  That is the FIRST chevy biscayne  I have seen, turned into a corvette........Great job......I'm sure it will cook as great as the mods are.

Thank heavens the manufacturers do not make them right to begin with.......we'd have nothing to do....and nothing to post.........

Dave


----------



## smokey mo (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW! I may go back and rebuild the brinkman smokin pit after seeing this.  Great mods.

I am sure one of these fine folks can help get this made into a wiki/sticky do dah thingy.

Good looking unit and great looking yard bird.


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there a WIKI on making a WIKI?


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

There is one thing I just noticed. The plastic handle on the latches for the firebox may melt.


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 2, 2011)

alelover said:


> There is one thing I just noticed. The plastic handle on the latches for the firebox may melt.


Yep that thought had occurred to me but I thought I would try it. I Had a fire in it for about nine hours yesterday and the plastic handle is still there. But it does get a little soft when it is hot.


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Over time that will become an issue. Especially when you're smokin in that SD winter.


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea I will probably have to add some kind of handle to the latch. I was just sitting here thinking of what I could replace the lid handles with that woud be unique. The ones that came with the smoker are really cheap.


----------



## smokey mo (Aug 2, 2011)

alelover said:


> Is there a WIKI on making a WIKI?




maybe we need a sticky to make a wiki...


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Hand carved wood is always nice. Maybe a couple hand carved pigs.


----------



## bigdaddybama (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link for the longhorn on eBay. I received mine today. I still need to paint and mount it.

How are your temps doing?

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 10, 2011)

bigdaddybama said:


> Thanks for the link for the longhorn on eBay. I received mine today. I still need to paint and mount it.
> 
> How are your temps doing?
> 
> ...


Temps are running great. I did an 11 pound brisket and 2 racks of spare ribs  last Sunday and even with the  wind blowing moderately hard I had no problem maintaining 225 -250 degrees. I am really happy with how it works. Post a picture of yours when you get the longhorn on.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's awesome that the temps were so stable... I did a pork butt this weekend and had to constantly babysit it for 7 hours... I am getting sick of babysitting my smoker, I think I'm gonna get one of these and mod it in a similar fashion.  Did you have to keep adding fuel?


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 11, 2011)

tr1ple8 said:


> That's awesome that the temps were so stable... I did a pork butt this weekend and had to constantly babysit it for 7 hours... I am getting sick of babysitting my smoker, I think I'm gonna get one of these and mod it in a similar fashion. Did you have to keep adding fuel?




I fired it up at 3:00am, put  the brisket on at 4:00am. I pulled the foiled brisket at 3:00pm and let it rest in a cooler and pulled the ribs off the grill at 5:00pm. I added charcoal twice in that whole time. I am using the cheap sams choice charcoal from walmart. At 9:30 pm I looked and it was still 190 degrees in the smoker and lots of red coals in the fire box. That stuff burns a long time.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Aug 11, 2011)

One other thing... Any ideas on how I could do the channel with the angle iron if I don't have access to welding equipment? This thread has really motivated me to get a new smoker.


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 11, 2011)

[quote name="tr1ple8" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box/40#post_675513"]One other thing... Any ideas on how I could do the channel with the angle iron if I don't have access to welding equipment? This thread has really motivated me to get a new smoker. [/quote]

Sure just drill and screw the pieces together instead of welding. Should work great.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2011)

tr1ple8 said:


> One other thing... Any ideas on how I could do the channel with the angle iron if I don't have access to welding equipment? This thread has really motivated me to get a new smoker.


Morning......Is the angle iron / channel question pertaining to a drip pan to catch the grease/fat ????

If so, it may be possible to "bend" a piece of flat sheet to form a valley. Since you are using a side fire box, It could be made from 26-29 gauge mild steel for a test piece before something permanent was made.


----------



## woodchuck55 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet mods. A question for you or others, how did you attach the stack extension to the top and how's the depth working for ya?  Still have it extending to the grate? Appreciate all help.


----------



## bigdaddybama (Aug 15, 2011)

I used a hose clamp that I bought when I bought the hose. I had to split the hose a little to fit over the flange on the stack. I am probably going to remove the hose on my next run and see if I get better draw.

Mark


----------



## woodchuck55 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, I somehow didn't notice the stack sticks out on the inside when I looked at it last .. Sorry.  Still want to know how this has helped or hurt you guys by having extension go down to cooking grate.  Gonna try it myself on Wednesday when I smoke some shrimp.


----------



## roller (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 16, 2011)

Now their is a man who takes pride in his Que! Job well done :::Golf Clap::: I believe the most benificial mod was the bottle opener


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks great!!  Can't wait to see it after a few uses!!!!


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, thats some awesome work you did there!


----------



## sdh600 (Aug 16, 2011)

[quote name="Woodchuck55" url="/forum/thread/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box/40#post_678096"]Wow, I somehow didn't notice the stack sticks out on the inside when I looked at it last .. Sorry.  Still want to know how this has helped or hurt you guys by having extension go down to cooking grate.  Gonna try it myself on Wednesday when I smoke some shrimp. [/quote]


Sorry but I can't say if extending the stack to grate level has helped or not as I did all the mods to the smoker before I ever used it. It seems to be one of the first mods that everyone suggests to do. I can say that this smoker works great. Very easy to control the heat and it is very efficient with the charcoal. I think the best mod is sealing up the main cooking chamber. We have lots of wind here in South Dakota and the gaps that were around the lid before I sealed it up were huge. Also the charcoal Box is a must have item.
Thanks to everyone for all the kind comments.
Steve


----------



## wmarkw (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice work!!  I have a Char-Griller in the box sitting in my garage waiting to be put together and mod'ed up.  I agree we need to get a wiki set up on this one.  Would love to duplicate some of that!

At my Kroger store they have the The *Char-Griller* Pro Deluxe *Model #2222 *marked down to $77 and the side fire box was $35; so at that price I couldnt pass it up.  So those of you with a Kroger heads up.  I think its the same as the Lowes model sans the shelf.


----------



## wmarkw (Aug 29, 2011)

Wanna bump this thread.  Thanks to the OP for posting his notes.  I have followed it so far and I'm almost done. I'm going to use this as a smoker only and have no interest in using the main barrel as a grill.  That being said, can I flip the fire grate over and use that as a baffle?  Do I need to drill some holes in it to help tune the heat?  I was wondering what you all have done with the fire grate.  I also need to add a deflector by the firebox as the fire grate doesn't cover the vent to the firebox completely.

Also I did some research on the gaskets and I think I'm gonna use a food grade safe silicone tubing that is good up to 500 degrees.  Not sure on the gauge/diameter if anyone has done this can you tell me which size you picked?  Thanks.

Mark

Also, my Kroger dropped the price of this model to $64.99; I got a price adjustment from $77 and with the $35 side firebox I only spent $100 for this thing!!


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 14, 2011)

if you dont mind could you tell me where you got your materials for your charcoal box?


----------



## sdh600 (Sep 15, 2011)

graphicsman said:


> if you dont mind could you tell me where you got your materials for your charcoal box?


The expanded steel mesh I bought off of ebay. It is 9 gauge steel and I couldn't find it locally. The angle iron I got from the local hardware store.


----------



## alelover (Sep 16, 2011)

You can get expanded metal at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## billjo (Sep 20, 2011)

could I have the dimensions of the Charcoal box with removable divider  , please,


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

It depends on the size of your firebox and how high up you got it sitting.


----------



## billjo (Sep 21, 2011)

I was referring to the Char-griller firebox , thanks


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is  mine. Don't know the dimensions off hand.


----------



## billjo (Sep 21, 2011)

I see you have separator "wall's" in the box you made, tell me how it works please, also saw some"red" sealant could you give the make and model as I am looking for some non toxin high temp silicone for same purpose and to fasten a door gasket/smoke rope.


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

That was the 1st incarnation of the basket. I actually took the dividers out and replaced the bottom with expanded metal for better airflow. It now has one divider. I put the charcoal on one side and the smoking wood on the other side. Here is a more recent pic. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## wmarkw (Sep 21, 2011)

billjo said:


> I see you have separator "wall's" in the box you made, tell me how it works please, also saw some"red" sealant could you give the make and model as I am looking for some non toxin high temp silicone for same purpose and to fasten a door gasket/smoke rope.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111490/chargriller-seal-modification


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## fyrfyter123 (Mar 4, 2012)

This is the best and most modifications I have seen on this smoker.You`ve answered I lot of the questions I have been looking for.Thanks for the pictures and happy smoking.


----------



## htrisna (Jan 4, 2014)

Sdh600, I'm trying to build the same angle iron all around the bottom chamber edge of mine just like yours in picture 8. 
Did u use half inch angle? Since it's an L shaped piece, how do you mount it to the cooker? The way yours look make it seems like a U channel piece.
Did you weld it on? .......


..... Ok never mind, i read further and saw more pictures. It's clear now.


----------



## lemans (Apr 20, 2014)

So I am asking about your prob outlet , it is great !! Where did you get it?


----------



## trav1 (May 20, 2015)

If you dont mind me asking, what is that thing called that you used to cover the hole for the stock thermometer? How would I search for something like that?


----------



## robcava (May 20, 2015)

Epic mods on this grill!!! I have one of these and I did many of the same mods, but the way you made the gasket channel to seal the lid is fantastic. I am not a welder unfortunately so I see if I can do it with screws and bolts. Hat off to you sir!


----------



## robcava (May 20, 2015)

My other observation with this grill is the firebox is also very leaky, which makes the input vent much less effective. Have you thought about sealing that door as well?


----------



## kagecomm (Jun 10, 2015)

how about a cup holder?  Just kidding, I'm going to utilize some of these mods.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 14, 2015)

Great looking rig :yahoo:,  looks like you covered all the bases on your smoker Thumbs Up.  How's it holding temps for you?  
Once again great job happy smokin'  :grilling_smilie:
Joe


----------

